# Sun-style Bagua?



## Trimis (Aug 29, 2010)

If anyone knows of a sifu or instructor of Sun-style Bagua, doing actual classes (no private instruction, workshops, etc.) anywhere within California, please let me know! Thanks.


----------



## David43515 (Aug 30, 2010)

I think the Bagua that Wing Lam does is Sun style, but I don`t know if he has regular classes in it. Check his website. He mostly does Hung Gar and Northern Shaolin, but I know he`s traveled to China to study with Sun Lu Tang`s daughter several times.


----------

